
Can Mom-and-Pop Shops Survive Extreme Gentrification? - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/10/magazine/can-mom-and-pop-shops-survive-extreme-gentrification.html?_r=1&hp
======
lmm
“You make it yuppie, nobody will want to come,” Walker said, improbably. “They
like the old-fashioned way.”

Gentrified areas are probably the best place for a lifestyle business like
those described; you can't compete on cost with the big-box stores, so you
need a clientèle for whom cost is less important.

The point about chains treating a store in a trendy area as an advertising
loss-leader stands, though I wonder how practical that actually is.

